# Bangles I turned this morning



## APBcustoms (Aug 14, 2014)

The title says it all

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 14, 2014)

Those are awesome looking Austin. 
You did a Great job on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 14, 2014)

Very nice, Austin! Great work. What are the woods used?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice! About how thick do you leave the walls when you make these bangles? I'd be worried the 'short grain' would be likely to crack if you make them too thin -- or is this not an issue?


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 15, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Nice! About how thick do you leave the walls when you make these bangles? I'd be worried the 'short grain' would be likely to crack if you make them too thin -- or is this not an issue?



Depends on the wood like if it's a rosewood or something really hard I'll go pretty thin also if it's stabilized I'll go thin with it. But like the cherry burl is pretty thick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 15, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Austin! Great work. What are the woods used?



From the top to the bottom 

#1 curly pink ivory, bocote, gaboon ebony, bubinga.

#2 stabilized walnut

#3 cherry burl

#4 two pattern oak burl. As In half is pins and swirls and the other half is curly but it's one piece of wood kind of odd.

#5 East Indian rosewood, bocote, maple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice! I recently started making these also. Can you tell me what type of glue do you use to glue these multy wood types bangles.
I tried with epoxy glue but heat generated from sanding just unglues them. Maybe CA will be better


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 15, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Nice! I recently started making these also. Can you tell me what type of glue do you use to glue these multy wood types bangles.
> I tried with epoxy glue but heat generated from sanding just unglues them. Maybe CA will be better



I use tite bond the blue but green is better. If it's an high dollar exotic I use mineral spirits and wipe down before I glue to take off surface oils also don't make the wood too smooth because then the grain won't bond together

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice. I really like the segmented ones, but they all look excellent. It would definitely add time, but would be cool to add a narrow (i.e parting tool cut) groove and add some inlace stone or material.


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 15, 2014)

TimR said:


> Very nice. I really like the segmented ones, but they all look excellent. It would definitely add time, but would be cool to add a narrow (i.e parting tool cut) groove and add some inlace stone or material.



I was gonna do that on some like I wanted to do a gaboon ebony with turquoise racing stripes.

I've done this inlay on snakewood

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice. I'm sure you use something to cushion the inside of the bangle from the chuck jaws...I will grab the little rubber promo and drive bracelets especially whenever 'free' to use as a cushion.


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 15, 2014)

TimR said:


> Very nice. I'm sure you use something to cushion the inside of the bangle from the chuck jaws...I will grab the little rubber promo and drive bracelets especially whenever 'free' to use as a cushion.



I use a drum sander and sand it smooth


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 15, 2014)

TimR said:


> I will grab the little rubber promo and drive bracelets especially whenever 'free' to use as a cushion.



@TimR , I'm having trouble understanding what this means ... what's a "little rubber promo"? And when would they be "'free' to use as a cushion"?

Sorry if I'm being dense, it's been a long week with lots of computer malfunctions to deal with

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 15, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> @TimR , I'm having trouble understanding what this means ... what's a "little rubber promo"? And when would they be "'free' to use as a cushion"?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being dense, it's been a long week with lots of computer malfunctions to deal with



its not just you haha


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 15, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> its not just you haha



Being confused in a group is marginally better than being confused alone, I suppose ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kris stratton (Aug 15, 2014)

nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

